# Mullet fishing gone bad !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

This is what happened last Thursday to my neighbor trying to catch mullet in rough water without having a bilge pump ! He sank 300 yards off shore, we had just drug it to the hill.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Atleast the guy in the boat is having a good time.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Did he at least get any mullet? Crappy luck, I hate that for anyone.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Well that's no fun.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

eastbayking said:


> Atleast the guy in the boat is having a good time.


Yea, the guy in the boat was poking fun at the guy who sank, he is more stubborn than Me !!! the guy in the boat !!! If I only had my video camera to video the event ??? We were laughing but it could have been a serious accident or even a drowning? but since we were all ok, we really gave him trouble for sinking !!! Hey Ron, he did salvage the icebox with 50 mullet , very expensive fish that day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

No fun


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Glad everyone is ok


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bilge pumps should be OEM on any boat. Why anyone would go out without on is beyond me. Glad everyone made it out ok.


----------



## mark- (Jun 23, 2013)

dang


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That could have turned out real bad, real quick. Glad everyone was able to laugh about it. A bilge pump might have helped, but under the right conditions, in a Jon boat, it would have sunk right along with it. All it takes is one big one over the bow and shows over...


----------

